

Left Job Today, looking for co-founder - jdavid

Today I left my job, and I am looking for a co-founder in SF to define a new social media company.<p>I have been working in social media for a number of years now, and it's time to make something happen.  With the right co-founder I am confident I can raise money quickly on the ideas I have.  I nearly raised money before the crash, and now that capitol is flowing again I think the time is right.<p>I have worked at Manpower as a consultant to the VP of Global Solutions developing their social media strategy.  I worked at Hi5 and MySpace working on OpenSocial and OpenID, and just left a growing company like Unity, because I believe that Social Media is just tipping the iceburg and i was not going to be able to purse it there.  You should be very passionate about social media.<p>I am a charismatic guy and love building stuff.  I have worked at every layer of the software and systems stack from hardware to front-end design.  I am weakest at the systems infrastructure level, so, I know what a shell script is and can read and hack at one, but I would not claim to be an expert at writing them.  The perfect co-founder loves linux, and knows how to build back-end infrastructure.  They should know mysql, but have been experimenting with Cassandra, MongoDB or something similar in the NoSQL/ Graph space.<p>So, if you are interested in grabbing coffee ASAP my email is jdavid.net@gmail.com
======
andrewacove
Not sure that I'm the right fit for you, but we should meet up. I left the
game industry in November, and I'm about to launch a social/mobile web
startup. Might just be good to trade stories/knowledge.

~~~
jdavid
sure, send me an email and we can meet this weekend.

------
lkozma
What is social media? Can you be a bit more specific?

------
markbao
Congratulations on your newfound independence! I would highly suggest watching
the Founder Dating events—they definitely seem like something you'd be
interested in.

------
krishj
David,

I have been looking for a co-founder with your profile for my start-up as
well. Looks like you have complementary strengths. We should at the least
talk. Let me know if you would like to chat up and I will send you my contact
info.

my email is krishna.jonnakadla@yahoo.com

------
messel
Your areas of interest overlap with my own (machine intelligence/interfaces)
but I'm tied up on other projects in the near term. Good hunting Justin

------
horofox
Good lucky with that and I hope you have success in it. I won't apply as I
don't feel I'm hacky enoght :)

